# Hyatt timeshare Maui News (has problems)



## Carmel85 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is some NEW news from last Friday August 10,2007.

I would like to thank Steve Dallas for sending this info to me. Remember Steve Dallas can use your support he is running for HOA at HYATT LAKE TAHOE so please get out and VOTE and vote for just him.

-------------------------------------------------------------


WAILUKU – Frustration with West Maui’s traffic jams boiled over at the Maui Planning Commission Tuesday and burned the Hyatt Regency.

The hotel had come for comment from commission members on an environmental impact statement it was preparing voluntarily for its proposed time-share project. Consultant Chris Hart called the study of environmental impacts a "good planning tool."

The request for comments also served as a way for commissioners to air complaints about cumulative traffic impacts while project consultants focused narrowly on the anticipated impacts of the Hyatt’s project.

Traffic consultant Phillip Rowell explained that the Hyatt’s 121 additional units would not change traffic levels of service at intersections in Kaanapali. These generally are rated now as E, which is what many urban communities would find acceptable, he said, although on less-congested rural roads, a level of C might be considered necessary.

He acknowledged that the additional traffic might add "three, four seconds" to a movement at a particular spot. That would not be enough to downgrade the level of service.

Planning commissioners wanted Rowell – and other traffic consultants – to look instead at the big picture.

"It’s way out of line," said Dr. William Iaconetti. "It takes three-quarters of an hour to go three and a half miles" from Napili to Kaanapali.

"I’m sorry," said Iaconetti. "I realize you do this scientifically. But from the layman’s standpoint, there is a horrible difference in the last year and even more so in the last few months."

The commission has been presented a number of projects, small and large, on the west side, including Honua Kai at North Beach and Pulelehua. At each presentation, the impact of a new pulse of traffic is reviewed, and developers are required to contribute their fair share to a comprehensive solution.

Yet, commissioners complain, the traffic gets worse.

"We’re getting nowhere," said Commissioner Suzanne Freitas.

Rowell reminded them that there is a regional master plan for traffic.

"Why aren’t the improvements in the master plan implemented?" he asked. "The only part this project can do is its pro-rata share."

Hart said it would not be fair to hold Hyatt’s relatively small project blameworthy for West Maui’s traffic when the commission has approved others.

Commissioner Diane Shepherd countered that she continually had queried the cumulative impacts and "voted against all of them," though usually alone.

Rowell said part of the problem is that neither state nor county government has defined "significant impacts."

He uses national engineering standards, which are based on the difference it makes to a driver making a particular movement – say, a left turn – at a certain spot after a new development is on line.

When delays reach a certain point, a "warrant" exists for mitigation – say, a traffic signal.

He acknowledged that there can be problems with the individual movement analysis. For example, a left-turn movement is almost never going to get better than level E, because, at best, the driver is going to have to wait for the light to cycle around.

Commissioner Jonathan Starr demanded that Hyatt do a new traffic study to see what it would take to raise levels of service "to D or above" at all spots "from Napili to Lahaina."

That brought Hart in. "If it is F or E today," he said, "you’re saying this project has to be responsible for the cars and traffic in West Maui."

"That’s the beginning," said Starr.

"What about all the other projects?" asked Hart. "This is a collective problem that involves not just this project."

Rowell told the commission that traffic engineers can deal only with what they are told the community intends to do.

He offered as an example his first contract on Maui, 10 years ago. At the time, he said that a Kahului project’s impact would not degrade traffic significantly, because "you will have the new airport access road in two years."

That never happened.

Hart agreed that traffic "is a crisis," but he said, "that’s not something that never occurred before in any other jurisdiction."

Iaconetti said: "At some point, this planning commission is going to have to say stop."

The project got a cool reception on other grounds, too.

"Why do we need another time share?" asked Shepherd.

Commissioner John Guard IV observed that the 12-story tower would be so tall that "if it tilted over, it would fall in the ocean" about 120 feet away.

Shepherd warned that because of rising sea levels the basement would "be under water."

Starr called it "a monster, the biggest, densest thing in Kaanapali."

One of the few encouraging words came from Chairman Wayne Hedani.

"If it precludes the conversion of the entire property, it’s a step in the right direction," he said.

He contrasted the Hyatt Regency’s plan – which is to keep its original, 806-room hotel in full operation, while adding the 121 time shares on the same lot (which would be subdivided out and under different ownership) – to the conversion of the Maui Marriott into Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club, with the loss of a ballroom, meeting rooms and luau.

Hyatt General Manager Frank Lavey said he thought the addition would be "an enhancement and a complement" to the full-service hotel.


----------



## Kal (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what all this means as the discussion is VERY OLD.  
It appears that the discussion was actually some time last year. For example, it includes a Commissioner no longer on the Commission, Diane Shepherd.

For the latest information on Maui (July 2007) check out my *website*.


----------



## seatrout (Aug 22, 2007)

Kal

Why does Hyat not build in Kaui ??.  I am here in the Mariott Waiohai this week.  The Hyatt hotel here is beautiful.  I think it rank 5th in Haiwaii resort last year.  There are ton's of land on their ground with no trafic.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 22, 2007)

seatrout said:


> Kal
> 
> Why does Hyat not build in Kaui ??.  I am here in the Mariott Waiohai this week.  The Hyatt hotel here is beautiful.  I think it rank 5th in Haiwaii resort last year.  There are ton's of land on their ground with no trafic.



Lets all call Hyatt and tell them to build in Kauai!!!!


----------



## Kal (Aug 22, 2007)

seatrout said:


> Kal
> 
> Why does Hyat not build in Kaui ??. I am here in the Mariott Waiohai this week. The Hyatt hotel here is beautiful. I think it rank 5th in Haiwaii resort last year. There are ton's of land on their ground with no trafic.


 
Just because you don't see concrete being poured doesn't mean nothing's happening.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> Just because you don't see concrete being poured doesn't mean nothing's happening.




So true KAL is 100% correct.

It takes many years in Hawaii,California before a approval is given and even after the approval they can get sued in court remember that.

So hyatt always has soming being processed!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

Hyatt told me they are now looking at properties in 3 islands - Maui, Kauai and Hawaii (the Big Island).  One permit is granted but I don't know for what or where.  I'm doing some leg work and should find out before long.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> Hyatt told me they are now looking at properties in 3 islands - Maui, Kauai and Hawaii (the Big Island).  One permit is granted but I don't know for what or where.  I'm doing some leg work and should find out before long.



I too will make some calls and find out info ASAP for the Hyatt Tuggers!!!


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

Now this I like.... with both Kal and Carmel going out to "water board" their secret hook ups.... I think we are going to get some great info!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Now this I like.... with both Kal and Carmel going out to "water board" their secret hook ups.... I think we are going to get some great info!!


 
As of Saturday my wire-tapping services have gone dark. The next thing someone's going to tell me is my secret contacts are not "enemy combatants".


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Now this I like.... with both Kal and Carmel going out to "water board" their secret hook ups.... I think we are going to get some great info!!




As of Sunday my wire-tapping services and water board have gone dark also. The next thing someone's going to tell me is my secret contacts are not "enemy combatants".

But next week we will start up the program again so watch out hyatt owners new info later next week or 7-10 days away.


----------

